

NASA's Blue Marble 2012 + ESO's "Galaxies" = 185 million pixels of WOW - squarecat
http://flic.kr/p/btoRfL

======
codgercoder
Despite the fact that most people will never be in a position to know, the
picture is very misleading because of the different illumination levels. I
don't think natural pictures should be enhanced in that way.

~~~
squarecat
I understand your sentiment if these images were meant as "portraits", but it
seems their intent was to be informative of the details and content in the
same way that most bodies of water aren't a solid, bright, pasty blue but it
helps to identify them on a map or globe that way.

Viewing celestial bodies/events with the naked eye (or as they would be if we
could) can certainly be compelling but I thinks it's only pragmatic to
acknowledge that even the outer planets only hold a passing interest to the
public at large in an unaltered view.

It must be appreciated that we can capture these views at all, and with such
detail!

